# NAA 8N Carburetor Rebuild



## Sam Sevier (Jun 22, 2017)

Rebuilding a 9510C carburetor for a 1953 Ford NAA 8N Golden Jubilee. The air intake is controlled by a plate mounted to a shaft that connects to the manual choke. The plate part number 9549 has a half cylindrical hole in it. To assemble this part on the carburetor requires sliding spring part number 9539 and grommet 9689 onto the shaft then sliding the shaft into the carburetor throat. Then attaching the plate to the shaft and soldering a second partial plate over the hole in the plate. 
I have done this before, it was not that much fun. If I simply mount a different plate without a hole in it
the on the shaft, will it adversely affect the carburetor's performance?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Sam, welcome to the forum.

If you can find a choke plate without the hole, but with exactly the same configuration otherwise, I can see no harm with this approach. Or use your old choke plate??

That hole may be for a spring-loaded backfire valve??


----------



## Soundguy34421 (Jul 13, 2017)

The plate should have a spring loaded door that opens in when on full choke, in order to provide some airflow.

Ps, 8n and naa are different models and use different carbs, though both carbs are similar..


----------

